# Rampage slams 2!



## Odin (Dec 13, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP8WDo0aav4&mode=related&search=

Rampage vs saku..... rampage tries to use the same tactic he used against Arona....but Alas the mighty saku has other ideas ( :


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 13, 2006)

Odin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP8WDo0aav4&mode=related&search=
> 
> Rampage vs saku..... rampage tries to use the same tactic he used against Arona....but Alas the mighty saku has other ideas ( :



Great fight! Rampage had some strong slams, but alas, to no real effect


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 13, 2006)

That was a good fight.  I have always enjoyed watching those two guy's fight.  They generally lay it all on the line.


----------



## MMAfighter (Dec 13, 2006)

whao....never seen jackson on his backlike that before aha


----------

